

Ask HN:  Is it possible to turn this into a Viral Campaign? - keltecp11

I have a guy who is willing to sell advertising in the form of permanent Tattoos (see: http://www.checkoutmyink.com/tattoos/billythebillboard/my-tapinko-com-tattoo-advertisement )  He will tattoo anything, anywhere, and the price is relatively inexpensive (about $125 a square inch).  He is very flexible with his pricing and is just looking to gain some added exposure and make some side $ to help support his family.<p>Billy 'The Human Billboard' is also a humanitarian at heart.  He has donated hundreds of pints of blood, pounds of platelets, and even gave a kidney to a stranger he met on Matchingdonors.com<p>I would love some ideas on what you think would be the best way to use this guy to get something viral going...<p>Billy has also given me the ad space on the back of his other calf.  Given I am not going to use it, maybe I can help reward the best idea with this space for your logo/venture.<p>Is this even a good idea?<p>Thanks,<p>-P
======
pj
advertising is about visibility and a square inch is nothing. How many people
will see this ad?

~~~
keltecp11
I thought the same thing, but I think it can be compared to the MillionDollar
Homepage... right?

